# how to make own cricket food?



## JungleGuts (Jun 27, 2006)

im wanting to make my own cricket food eather like a power kind or gell kind...does anyone know how to make it and what to put in it?


----------



## Gigas (Jun 27, 2006)

lettuce *.* i occasionally sprinkle on gut loader


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 27, 2006)

ya im looking to make something that looks like something you would buy at a petstore


----------



## kraken (Jun 27, 2006)

I mix:
Cheerios
Dried bannanas
Dried beans
alfalfa cubes
Alpo dry dog food
I put it in a coffe grinder that i bought at a yard sale just for this(this is also my roach food).After I mix a good amount, I pour in a can of 
Tetra brand  "rich mix" fish food flakes and and some vitamin powder and just mix it real good.They love it!!!


----------

